# Gold Coast Suburbs



## mel (Jun 8, 2011)

My husband and I are looking at moving to the Gold Coast around April next year (from NZ). Any recommendations on Suburbs?

We are looking at the areas between surfers down to coolangatta, doesn't have to be beach side suburbs, will consider inland a bit too.

Also, if we were to go inland a bit, eg carrara, is public transport good around these area's? 

We are looking at 2 bedroom places preferably no more than $300/pw to rent.

Thanks


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Mel,

Nice Area... tranquil and calm, On Gold Coast... Think anything on Bundall road or Bermuda St. is pretty nice. Nice house hunting, hope you get want you really love... welcome 

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------

